# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/1/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a fun morning with a good buddy, Chris. We went playing lolking for some reds for upcoming trips. All our fish were released to fight another day.

Looks like the wind may finally blow itself out by the weekend, with next week returning to a normal pattern. If you would like to sight cast and chase some redfish around give me a call!


----------

